# Embroidery Needle-Can I take it on a plane?



## Malibu Sky (Apr 1, 2007)

I have a small embroidery needle about 1/2 in long...can I take it on a plane or will I be considered a threat?


----------



## Dave M (Apr 1, 2007)

You might be considered a threat, but it would be for other reasons!  

You can take your needle. See "Knitting and Crochet Needles" on this official TSA list.


----------



## stugy (Apr 1, 2007)

No problem with embroidery needles.  I had small fiskar snippers taken from me in Dallas though Pgh TSA said they were fine.  Guess there is some variance on that.  Never had embroidery needles taken though.
Pat


----------



## falmouth3 (Apr 1, 2007)

If you look at eBay and do a search on TSA, you'll see loads of confiscated embroidery scissors for sale.  Someone once told me that she took her needle on the plane by putting it in her change purse.


----------



## Malibu Sky (Apr 1, 2007)

I guess i'll take a "stab" at getting it on the plane...and if no,  my needle may end up on e-bay!! :annoyed:


----------



## johnmfaeth (Apr 2, 2007)

Just looked at Ebay for the letters TSA in the auction title. Had about 30 auctions for "TSA confiscated" knives, none for embroidery needles or sissors.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Apr 3, 2007)

falmouth3 said:


> If you look at eBay and do a search on TSA, you'll see loads of confiscated embroidery scissors for sale.  Someone once told me that she took her needle on the plane by putting it in her change purse.



I take dental floss because if my embroidery scissors got confisicated I be upset (They are $100 scissors).  Anyways, I bought that big square box of dental floss and use the top of it to cut my thread.  It works great.


----------



## Harmina (Apr 3, 2007)

It seems to me that each security has their own rules. We flew from Toronto to Vancouver to Maui on March 17. My friend had a manicure scissor in her carry on which she was allowed in toronto but was confisicated in Vancouver. She asked at check in toronto if she was allowed to carry it on and the agent approved it, otherwise she would have checked it. I usually wear a brooch on my jacket which has a 1 1/2 inch pin which as far as I am concerned is just a big a threat.


----------



## Blues (Apr 3, 2007)

Yes, security can be hit or miss.

About 2 months after 9/11, supposedly when security was very tight, I noticed a 6 ft tall,  striking blond woman with long hair pinned into a bun.  Her hair pin looked like a 12 inch skewer, and appeared to be very pointed at the end.

We apparently had the same itinerary.  DW & I followed her through 3 (!) separate security checkpoints.


----------



## falmouth3 (Apr 3, 2007)

johnmfaeth said:


> Just looked at Ebay for the letters TSA in the auction title. Had about 30 auctions for "TSA confiscated" knives, none for embroidery needles or sissors.



Take a look at this auction:  280100584993

True, it doesn't say TSA in the ad, but I got to this seller by doing a search on TSA.    If you look at this seller's auctions, he's got tons of scissors (but not needles) all confiscated.

Sue


----------



## Dave M (Apr 3, 2007)

However, the rules were changed last fall and many scissors are now allowed in carryons. From the link in my first post:





> Scissors - metal with pointed tips and blades shorter than four inches


----------



## bigeyes (Nov 18, 2009)

It's crazy how inconsistent they are...I, wasn't allowed to carry on my needles at a recent fly from LAX.



stugy said:


> No problem with embroidery needles.  I had small fiskar snippers taken from me in Dallas though Pgh TSA said they were fine.  Guess there is some variance on that.  Never had embroidery needles taken though.
> Pat


----------



## lovelyym (Nov 19, 2009)

I would definitely agree that they are very inconsistent. It's amazing to me because one time I took on my metal clip board that I use for work and the told me that I couldn't take it on because of the metal wire at the top...strange.


----------

